# Urgent Advise Needed - Clomid



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Dear Ruth,

I have a bit of a dilemma.  Im currently on CD21 - due to start Cycle 3 of Clomid 50mg.  On CD12 I had a scan that showed a Cyst with blood in it.  I had a 2nd scan on CD17.  The scan showed something different.  Nurse called me this morning to say that the consultant said that it was not a cyst and not endometriosis.  She asked me to call her on day1 of my period saying that she would like to scan me on CD2 to check whether there is anything in the ovary before I take the Clomid.

She also said if I get my period on the weekend I should just walk in on Monday for a scan.

The thing is, earlier on I started to get some cramping in in my tummy and I just got my period - quite heavy and painful cramps.  Normally its really light.

Now the thing is - I did not expect my AF to come when Im only on CD21.  Now there is no one available in the hospital or on the weekend.

What should I do?  Do I just wait till Monday and have a scan - but doesn't this mean that it will be CD4 and it will be too late to take clomid, meaning that this is a month wasted??


Please advise on what I should do?

Thank you

Tweets xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Ruth
I don't know if your hospital is the same as mine but at St Marys in Manchester they have a walk in clinic. It is for any gynea problem you have and it is also for early pregnancy. i am sure that if you ring round or try your GP they should be able to help you.
Best of luck and try not to worry.
Love sally


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Tweetiepie,
I took clomid a few months back and was on days 2 to 5. There are some people that are given clomid from day 5 to 9. So they may start you later on instead. You may not have lost out on this month....good luck...sxxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Shelley & Sallystar,

Thanks for your messages.  I will go into the hospital tomorrow and see what happens.  I have stopped stressing out about it.

But thanks so much for your messages.

Tweets xxx


----------

